# What's that rdta



## Nightwalker (7/8/16)

I saw a rdta that had the deck in the juice not on top. Anyone know what it is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I saw a rdta that had the in the juice not on top. Anyone know what it is?



??? Not sure what you are saying ??


----------



## Nightwalker (7/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> ??? Not sure what you are saying ??


Changed it. Left a word out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (7/8/16)

The deck in the juice, isn't that then more of a tank?

Although maybe the Gragas?
http://oumiervape.com/gragas-rdta-p00020p1.html






The Pharoah has the juice around the airflow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (7/8/16)

PsyCLown said:


> The deck in the juice, isn't that then more of a tank?
> 
> Although maybe the Gragas?
> http://oumiervape.com/gragas-rdta-p00020p1.html
> ...


Thanks. That's it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (7/8/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Thanks. That's it.


Awesome, it seems very interesting. I would imagine it has a juice flow control somewhere as it seems to drip the juice down onto the coils (click on the link).

You can also use it as just an RDA should you so desire! Very nifty looking atomizer!
I like some of the innovation we have been seeing recently.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (7/8/16)

DigiFlavor, the Geekvape affiliate company who is making Rip Trippers' new RDA, have also released the Fuji tank, which is a hybrid between conventional gravity-fed tank and Genesis-style. The coil(s) sit in the middle of the tank with juice both above and below.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (7/8/16)

Now that looks wicked... me wants...


----------



## Rafique (7/8/16)

similar to the big dripper


----------

